# Straight-up Full English Blends?



## Stonedog (Mar 9, 2011)

I'm finally coming around to latakia blends I think, and I'd like to find a good straight-up full "English" blend. 

The only Balkan I've tried (Britt's Balkan) doesn't do it for me. GL Pease Westminster was too one dimensional for me back when I tried it. Squadron Leader is great but the latakia seems to become muted half way through and, I guess, the VAs step up.

Is there anything similar to SL but with a bigger Latakia hit? Maybe something that is primarily VA and Latakia with only a hint of something else, if anything?


----------



## Xodar (Mar 4, 2011)

SG Commonwealth is a pronounced latakia jump from SL, and one of my favorite latakia bombs.
My Pop smokes a lot of English, and while he enjoys the assortment it's the Stokkebye proper and luxury we order by the pound, and that's only in part because of the value, they are both great smokes. The proper is definitely the more latakia rich of the two.


----------



## CWL (Mar 25, 2010)

There are many "full" English/Latakia bombs. A few that I like are:

SG Balkan Flake is VA + Latakia (if you can find it).

Other tins:
Dunhill My Mixture 965 
C&D Pirate Kake
McClelland's Three Oaks original

Bulk:
Pipes & Cigars' Hearth and Home (house brand) Armada and Ten to Midnight.


----------



## indigosmoke (Sep 1, 2009)

You might want to try Hermit's Ten Russians. Nice latakia bomb and mucho nicotine.


----------



## Katharsis (Jun 15, 2011)

I'm beginning to favor Pease's blends a lot. If you like his, check these out. Took this from his site.



> Q: Which of your Latakia blends is the "fullest?"
> 
> A: In order of decreasing "fullness," a difficult subjective description to nail down, I'd rank them, Abingdon, Odyssey, Blackpoint, Charring Cross, Raven's Wing, Samarra, Renaissance, Kensington, Caravan, Ashbury and Piccadilly. Of course, this is NOT the order of decreasing Latakia. Abingdon does have the most, followed by Odyssey, Charing Cross and Raven's Wing, if you add the percentages of the Syrian and the Cyprian. Piccadilly has the least. It's not the percentage of any particular ingredient that matters, but the interplay between the intensities of the flavors and aromas. Caravan has the highest percentage of Oriental tobaccos, which make quite a bold statement. Odyssey, Abingdon and Charing Cross are monsters of Latakia goodness. They're huge, but still quite complex, and each presents a surprising level of subtlety underneath its powerful exterior.


Ironically, I've tried none of these. I _have_ however tried most his Old London Series: Chelsea Morning, Meridian, and Quite Nights. Quiet Nights is the fullest in my opinion. Also, there is currently a review of the latest, Lagonda, in these forums.


----------



## ChronoB (Nov 4, 2007)

GL Pease Odyssey is one of the best heavy latakia blends out there. . Some of the Captain Earle blends are practically latakia bombs.


----------



## canadianpiper (Nov 27, 2010)

Esoterica's Margate comes to mind as a great all around english..


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

First, Royal Yacht is "English", no Latakia. 

Second, Nightcap used to stink up the entire wing of the dormitory in college, or so the complaints ran (which I believed and reveled in). I don't think the new stuff can do that, can it? So often we hear about how Syrian vs Cyprian Latakia tastes or smells, but not much about their relative rancor burning. Am I imagining that the old Nightcap was more destructive, ambiance-wise, than the new?


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Try it you'll like it!

Tin Pipe Tobacco Sampler - ''Full Body, English Blends''


----------



## Nick S. (Jul 10, 2011)

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Try it you'll like it!
> 
> Tin Pipe Tobacco Sampler - ''Full Body, English Blends''


That is an interesting selection of tobaccos to call "full body english blends"

Astley's #99 Royal Tudor (50g)
Rattray's Hal of the Wind (100g)
GLP Samarra (50g)
Presbyterian (50g)
Peterson University Flake (50g)

They must be using the term "English" loosley...


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Nick S. said:


> That is an interesting selection of tobaccos to call "full body english blends"
> 
> Astley's #99 Royal Tudor (50g)
> Rattray's Hal of the Wind (100g)
> ...


I wouldn't know i am a noob when it comes to pipes.
It's a shame for a company to misrepresent like that.


----------



## Nick S. (Jul 10, 2011)

It is interesting that pipesandcigars is listing them as english blends. I would never call HOTW or University Flake an english... They are good tobaccos though.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Nick S. said:


> It is interesting that pipesandcigars is listing them as english blends. I would never call HOTW or University Flake an english... They are good tobaccos though.


I like HOTW as well just got some from Bullman in a totally unprovoked bombing!:attention:


----------



## Nick S. (Jul 10, 2011)

I suppose you could call them english blends if you only believe there are 2 categories of tobacco (english and aromatic). I guess that was true at one time, but these days I think the virginias deserve their own class.


----------



## notedhillbilly (Sep 30, 2011)

Stonedog said:


> I'm finally coming around to latakia blends I think, and I'd like to find a good straight-up full "English" blend.
> 
> The only Balkan I've tried (Britt's Balkan) doesn't do it for me. GL Pease Westminster was too one dimensional for me back when I tried it. Squadron Leader is great but the latakia seems to become muted half way through and, I guess, the VAs step up.
> 
> Is there anything similar to SL but with a bigger Latakia hit? Maybe something that is primarily VA and Latakia with only a hint of something else, if anything?


sterling tobacco has a blend called my buddy that they are sending me its Va with a hint of Latakia. Not sure about it, I'll let you know as soon as I try it. Though I do not have a discerning palette.


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

Nick S. said:


> I suppose you could call them english blends if you only believe there are 2 categories of tobacco (english and aromatic). I guess that was true at one time, but these days I think the virginias deserve their own class.


Maybe this will clarify things.

What is an English Pipe Tobacco Blend? | With Pipe and Pen


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

freestoke said:


> Maybe this will clarify things.
> 
> What is an English Pipe Tobacco Blend? | With Pipe and Pen


Cheers for the link Jim and the input from some pipe fogs, it is very much appreciated on both counts as my education continues. :thumb:


----------



## Nick S. (Jul 10, 2011)

freestoke said:


> Maybe this will clarify things.
> 
> What is an English Pipe Tobacco Blend? | With Pipe and Pen


Ah, thank you. I stand corrected. I guess what the OP is looking for is a Latakia/Balkan mixture?


----------



## karatekyle (Nov 2, 2010)

+1 for Lagonda. Worth trying!


----------



## JuanOrez (Apr 15, 2011)

How about Larry's Blend from Hearth and Home? I love it. :thumb:


----------



## chickenriceboo (May 20, 2010)

Perhaps C&D Star of the East might be worth a try?


----------



## InsidiousTact (Dec 3, 2010)

I believe larrys blend is supposed to be latakia to the MAX, so I'd check that one out. 

Also, was going to mention that English blends were those without topping, and there were subsections of englishes, some of which contain Latakia. But someone beat me to it!


----------



## Stonedog (Mar 9, 2011)

I had forgotten that the term "English" doesn't really refer to latakia/balkan blends. I'm still fairly new to pipe smoking and have term stuck in my head...

Thanks everyone for the recommendations!


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

Stonedog said:


> I had forgotten that the term "English" doesn't really refer to latakia/balkan blends. I'm still fairly new to pipe smoking and have term stuck in my head...
> 
> Thanks everyone for the recommendations!


I think this "English" horse has left the barn, Jon. I know I'm the one who harps on what it "really means" more than anybody around these parts, but "English blends" now means "Latakia" in the US, it really does. Word usage evolves and on this side of the Atlantic at least, "English" has become synonymous with pipe tobacco containing "Latakia". I don't think the Limeys will ever go along with it, though. :lol:


----------



## Stonedog (Mar 9, 2011)

And in my defense some of the blenders (Stokkebye is perhaps the biggest) use the term "English" in the names of their latakia/balkan blends.


----------



## Katharsis (Jun 15, 2011)

I can't believe I forgot to mention Charles Fairmorn's Lancer's Slices. I love that stuff. Straight VA and Latakia and probably the most "manly" of English's I've had yet. Leathery smoke, but not gross leathery.



Nick S. said:


> Astley's #99 Royal Tudor (50g)


If you were to roll this into a musketball, would it be considered rick-rolling?


----------



## Xodar (Mar 4, 2011)

Katharsis said:


> I can't believe I forgot to mention Charles Fairmorn's Lancer's Slices. I love that stuff. Straight VA and Latakia and probably the most "manly" of English's I've had yet. Leathery smoke, but not gross leathery.
> 
> If you were to roll this into a musketball, would it be considered rick-rolling?


Never?


----------



## karatekyle (Nov 2, 2010)

Katharsis said:


> If you were to roll this into a musketball, would it be considered rick-rolling?


Never gunna light you up, never gunna tamp you down...


----------



## Stonedog (Mar 9, 2011)

I think this thread was just rick rolled. Please Moderators, lock this now!!!


----------



## JuanOrez (Apr 15, 2011)

Stonedog said:


> I think this thread was just rick rolled. Please Moderators, lock this now!!!


Haha, Rick rolled...

:lock1:


----------



## jfserama (Mar 26, 2009)

Never thought I would be rick rolled on Puff… The internet is a scary place.


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

I had to look it up. The Rickroll Incident happened in 1987. I've been on the net at home since 1990 (300 baud modem :shock and never heard of it. Nobody ever tells me anything. :frown:


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

freestoke said:


> I had to look it up. The Rickroll Incident happened in 1987. I've been on the net at home since 1990 (300 baud modem :shock and never heard of it. Nobody ever tells me anything. :frown:


You didnt miss much methinks Jim. :wink:


----------



## Stonedog (Mar 9, 2011)

JuanOrez said:


> Haha, Rick rolled...
> 
> :lock1:


No, seriously, please lock this thread! I'm the OP for heaven's sake!


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

It's all flying right over my head. Is this a cigar side thing or something?


----------



## Nurse_Maduro (Oct 23, 2008)

Just to throw my two cents in (and try to get things back on track, 'cause I'm loving the suggestions), I'd suggest Hearth & Home - Obsidian from Russ Ouelette. Tasty as hell.


----------



## gahdzila (Apr 29, 2010)

I have no clue what a rickroll is. Guess I'm gonna have to look that one up.



freestoke said:


> Maybe this will clarify things.
> 
> What is an English Pipe Tobacco Blend? | With Pipe and Pen


Thanks for the great article.

Somebody RG this man, I'm all out!


----------



## Katharsis (Jun 15, 2011)

This many people not heard of rick-rolling? Wow. Come on peeps...

Rickroll | Know Your Meme

My favorite is this:



> In February 2010, a bipartisan group of Oregon Representatives planned to pull off the "Rickroll" during House sessions. Each of the participants was given a portion of the lyrics of "Never Gonna Give You Up" to subtly plug into their statements during legislative discussion. This scheme was finally revealed on April 1st, 2011, when Representative Jefferson Smith and his co-conspirators edited and uploaded a video of various representatives making their statements, put in proper lyrical order of the song.


----------



## gahdzila (Apr 29, 2010)

Funny stuff. I used to frequent a motorcycle message board where we did this frequently with this video:

Warning that there's some "language" at the end
Suzuki Crash First Ride - YouTube

311,500 of those views were probably us LOL. And I thought we were being original LOL.


----------



## Xodar (Mar 4, 2011)

Katharsis said:


> This many people not heard of rick-rolling? Wow. Come on peeps...
> 
> Rickroll | Know Your Meme
> 
> ...


Yup, I have possibly voted for some of those people. I am afraid that just crushed the last little bit of innocence I had regarding our political system...

@Jim - It's an internet joke along the lines of "pull my finger". Someone posts a link to something that people are interested in, and generally is not online yet, a link that resolves to the "Never gonna give you up" video. If you bite and click the link, you have been "Rick-rolled".

A variation is to be in a conversation with someone and randomly interrupt them and say "Never". When they respond "Never what?" you break into your own rendition of "Never gonna give you up" until you fall down laughing, and you have just Rick-rolled that poor soul.


----------



## Nurse_Maduro (Oct 23, 2008)

Xodar said:


> A variation is to be in a conversation with someone and randomly interrupt them and say "Never". When they respond "Never what?" you break into your own rendition of "Never gonna give you up" until you fall down laughing, and you have just Rick-rolled that poor soul.


Now, THAT'S funny, good Sir!! :biggrin:


----------



## JohnnyFlake (May 31, 2006)

Here are a few that should satisfy any true lover of Latakia!

Brebbia Balkan Blend Pipe Tobacco 50g Tin – This is a 40% Syrian Latakia Blend. 

Brebbia Latakia Flake #9 Pipe Tobacco 50g Tin – This is also a 40% Syrian Latakia Blend. 

Guy’s English Blend #25 from Affordable Pipes is a 50% Latakia Blend

Smoking Mixture from Jon's Pipe Shop is a 50% Latakia Blend

C&D Da Vinci is a 75% Latakia Blend – 2 oz Tin


----------



## Nurse_Maduro (Oct 23, 2008)

JohnnyFlake said:


> Here are a few that should satisfy any true lover of Latakia!
> 
> Brebbia Balkan Blend Pipe Tobacco 50g Tin - This is a 40% Syrian Latakia Blend.
> 
> ...


Great suggestions! I've haven't tried most of those, but I don't think I've tried anything yet from C&D that I haven't liked.


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

Nurse_Maduro said:


> I don't think I've tried anything yet from C&D that I haven't liked.


You and me both John. I will say I have only tried 5 though. :woohoo:


----------



## Yamaha53 (May 22, 2010)

Try Park Lane PL-11012, wonderful smoke IMO.


----------



## JohnnyFlake (May 31, 2006)

For the Latakia Junkies.

Here are a few more:

Ashton Artisan's Blend – This is said to be about 40% Syrian Latakia
Samuel Gawith - Commonwealth Mixture has 50% Cyprian Latakia
Samuel Gawith 1792 Flake Pipe Tobacco – This is 50% Latakia
Samuel Gawith Bulk CHOCOLATE FLAKE – This is 50% Cyprian Latakia
McClelland Dark English Full – is said to be 50% Cyprian Latakia
Hermit's Ten Russians – is also a 40% Cyprian Latakia blend


----------



## Nurse_Maduro (Oct 23, 2008)

JohnnyFlake said:


> For the Latakia Junkies.


That's MEEEEEEEEEEEEEE! :woohoo:

Thanks for that breakdown!


----------



## Katharsis (Jun 15, 2011)

JohnnyFlake said:


> Samuel Gawith 1792 Flake Pipe Tobacco - This is 50% Latakia


Are you sure about that? I don't taste Latakia (that I remember) and tobaccoreviews.com says Virginia and Kentucky. The description on the tin also doesn't say latakia.


----------



## Yamaha53 (May 22, 2010)

Katharsis said:


> Are you sure about that? I don't taste Latakia (that I remember) and tobaccoreviews.com says Virginia and Kentucky. The description on the tin also doesn't say latakia.


 Never picked up any latakia in chocolate flake either :ask: Maybe I need to revisit it.


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

Katharsis said:


> Are you sure about that? I don't taste Latakia (that I remember) and tobaccoreviews.com says Virginia and Kentucky. The description on the tin also doesn't say latakia.


I've only smoked a few flakes of it, courtesy of Xodar, but I don't remember it having Latakia at all.


----------



## Nick S. (Jul 10, 2011)

Yamaha53 said:


> Never picked up any latakia in chocolate flake either :ask: Maybe I need to revisit it.


Bob's Chocolate flake does have latakia in it, but I dont hardly notice it.


----------



## JohnnyFlake (May 31, 2006)

Nick S. said:


> Bob's Chocolate flake does have latakia in it, but I dont hardly notice it.


As I understand it, it is the Latakia that actually brings out the chocolate flavor.


----------



## JohnnyFlake (May 31, 2006)

Katharsis said:


> Are you sure about that? I don't taste Latakia (that I remember) and tobaccoreviews.com says Virginia and Kentucky. The description on the tin also doesn't say latakia.


I'm thinking you may be right about that. Not sure why 1792 came to mind.


----------



## JohnnyFlake (May 31, 2006)

Again, for the Latakia Guys & Gals, here is an article I copied from some where about Latakia. Not sure but it may be by Greg Pease. It's a little long but very interesting:

Introduction

For many years, Syrian Latakia has been virtually unobtainable. We've heard many lament the passing of this noble leaf, often accompanied by a feeling that if Syrian Latakia were still available, everything would suddenly be right in the world of tobacco. But, this delusion is certainly not limited to our Lady Nicotine. In our quest for the Arcadia Mixture of olde, we often seem to lose sight of the fact that things of the past often become more precious once they are no longer available to us. (This is one of the tragedies of art; an artist is rarely fully recognized, financially, for his or her talent until their death assures us that no more work will be produced, thus rendering priceless what was once merely acclaimed - or in some cases, just odd.)

In our collective mourning over the absence of the sacred Syrian, it becomes easy to take for granted what we do have. What about the fine leaf from Cyprus? With Syrian Latakia once again finding its way into our pipes, perhaps it is a good time to examine briefly the world of Latakia in general. Taking a little closer look at each type will offer us the opportunity to gain a new perspective on both varieties of this wonderfully smoky, noble weed.
Characteristics of Latakia

Though the original Latakia of Syria, a necessary ingredient of many classic mixtures of yesteryear, and the now more common Cyprian leaf, share a name and a curing technique, these two tobaccos are quite distinct from one another, each having unique qualities, and very different personalities.

Syrian Latakia is produced from the long, narrow leaves of the plant known as "shekk-el-bint." After harvesting, the leaf is sun-dried, then hung in barns to be smoked over smoldering fires of local herbs and woods, imparting the characteristic smoky aroma and distinctive flavor. Shekk-el-bint is a strong tobacco, possessing a hefty dose of nicotine which is partially responsible for the robust "body" of the smoke. After the long curing process, the leaf is a deep mahogany/brown color, with a pungent, earthy, slightly sharp, smoky aroma reminiscent of driftwood campfires on the beach. Its very assertive flavor is spicy and somewhat tangy; perhaps one could even consider it tart, and it can easily dominate a blend if used in large measure, prevailing over all but the most robust Virginias. In small amounts, it mingles delicately with its cohorts; in large quantities, it tends to elect itself to high office. Smoked straight, it becomes downright dictatorial - sensory overload occurs quickly, and the tangy aftertaste lingers on the tongue. It can also create spinning rooms for those not accustomed to or tolerant of large doses of nicotine.

Syrian Latakia's island cousin from across the Mediterranean begins life as as a plant of the the small leafed Smyrna, or Izmir variety. This is a Turkish type tobacco, containing little nicotine, and known for its delicately sweet flavor and excellent burning characteristics. The harvested leaf is air-cured in sheds, and then fumigated in a manner similar that used for Syrian Latakia. The finished product is nearly black, with a deeper, darker aroma than the Syrian counterpart. Its flavor, in comparison, presents less piquancy, and a rounder, less focused smokiness. Its notable sweetness is unlike that of a matured Virginia, or a flavored aromatic, but somewhat more sneaky, coming in to camp under cover of darkness. Though more gentle than Syrian in its nature, Cyprian Latakia can nevertheless be opaque, overwhelming more delicate tobaccos if used in very large measure. A similar sensory overload to that of the Syrian variety occurs if Cyprian is smoked straight, sans Hollywood special effects, though the aftertaste is somewhat more ephemeral.

Each of these tobaccos provides a distinct and unique color on the blender's palette, and with Syrian Latakia's long absence, many hues in the spectrum of English style mixtures have been all but missing. That the supply line is once again open is truly exciting news for the lover of these sophisticated tobaccos, as it expands and extends the range of possibilities for creating new blends, while simultaneously affording the opportunity to perhaps revive some of the classic blends of the past.
Blending with Latakia

Blending is a balancing act; though guidelines can be invented, there are no hard rules. The strength and depth of each individual tobacco in a blend must be considered, along with the result the blender is seeking. The percentages indicated in the following paragraphs merely serve as a practical point of reference. Every smoker will have an individual reaction to the various components of a recipe, but, in a well executed blend, each ingredient should combine harmoniously, resulting in a blend which is truly more than the sum of the parts.

If Cyprian Latakia can be compared to a fine Vintage Port, Syrian could be likened to a dry Fino Sherry. For this reason, these two tobaccos must be handled very differently when creating a blend. Latakia of either type can be detected in a mixture in quantities as small as 3%, and by 5%, their presence is unmistakable. Beyond these small portions, they really begin to puff out their feathers.

When the amount of Cyprian leaf in a blend approaches 10%, its deep, uniquely sweet flavors come alive, and its character develops continually up to a level of about 40-50%, at which point the Latakia will overshadow just about any other tobacco in a blend, resulting in a loss of nuance and complexity, and a rather mono dimensional smoking experience. Certainly, there are blends which contain even more Cyprian Latakia than 50%, and these are enjoyed by many smokers, though more for the "Latakia Experience" than for any allusion at subtlety.

Because of its sweetness, Cyprian Latakia blends seamlessly, in moderate measures, with Virginias, enhancing the complexity of the mixture, while adding some body and its distinctive, smoky flavor. The combination of Cyprian leaf with oriental tobaccos is perhaps where the greatest care must be employed. Because of their delicacy, these "Turkish" tobaccos are easily overpowered by the more intense flavors of the Latakia. While a delicate hand is rewarded by a blend of sublime subtlety, a heavy touch is akin putting too many habaneros in the salsa; one doesn't soon forget the experience.

Syrian Latakia's wine-like character begins to fully emerge at about 10% to 12%, increasing the strength of its "voice" until it becomes quite dominant as the quantity approaches 30-35%, where its tanginess can become unpleasant if not mitigated with the careful choice of other leaf. Care must especially be taken when blending with more delicate tobaccos to avoid sensory saturation, where the spice and tart flavors of the Latakia consume much of the smoker's attention, leaving little room for subtlety. An additional consideration is nicotine content; Syrian Latakia is a stronger tobacco, and too much in a blend can create a real "sit-down" smoke.

The flavor of Syrian Latakia, while intense, is somehow more transparent than that of Cyprian. Used sparingly, It can add new dimensions to an oriental mixture with its sharp, direct smokiness. Care must especially be taken when blending it with Virginias, however. In small amounts, it can add a pleasant brilliance to a darker, matured Virginia, but if too much is used, the result can be discordant. As with any spice, erring on the side of caution is generally the wise approach.
In Summary

Latakia is known in Syria as Abourihm, the King of Flavor, and it's easy to see how this sobriquet came about. It's also easy to see that, out of balance, Latakia can become an overbearing despot, imprisoning any flavor who dares to challenge his rule. The blender, acting as advisor to the throne, can bring out the best this reigning monarch has to offer, suggesting that his rule be gentle, fair and just, and that he not place himself too high above his loyal subjects, each of whom contributes something essential to the Kingdom.

It has been rare, in recent times, that the pipe smoking community has gotten any truly great news, especially concerning tobacco. The arrival of Syrian Latakia to our shores should be met with Champagne toasts and a ribbon cutting ceremony, though we must not forget to honor the reigning sovereign from Cyprus. Whether we prefer one to the other, or, better still, enjoy them both, each for its unique qualities, let us raise our pipes to both thrones with a hearty cheer! Long live the Kings!


----------

